# My dear friend..



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Christine who sadly died on Christmas day aged 42. We met at college in 1985 and have been friends since then. She was lovely with a great sense of humour and a dry wit  She had brittle bone disease but never let it stop her. She is survived by her husband and 3 children and my heart goes out to them all


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Christine who sadly died on Christmas day aged 42. We met at college in 1985 and have been friends since then. She was lovely with a great sense of humour and a dry wit  She had brittle bone disease but never let it stop her. She is survived by her husband and 3 children and my heart goes out to them all


Carol,puts everything into perspective very sorry to here you sad news.Peter.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I can only offer commiserations to you and your friend's family. Such sad events do not respect the tradition of joy and happiness at this time of the year. I hope the pain eases with time.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the passing of your friend on Christmas day.
Our sympathies to your friends partner & children.

phil & janet


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

A terrible thing to happen at any time but especially at Christmas. Commiserations from us to you and your friend's family.
God Bless
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your sympathy. It is a very difficult time for her family as they cannot get any arrangements made due to holidays. Christine had a brain haemorrhage about two weeks ago, she seemed to be progressing but on christmas day had another significant bleed from which she did not recover. 
I still cannot believe she is gone.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> I can only offer commiserations to you and your friend's family. Such sad events do not respect the tradition of joy and happiness at this time of the year. I hope the pain eases with time.


Carol, I cannot add much to the above, only my personal commiserations at this sad time.

Rob


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Carol my thoughts are with you all, you must be feeling devastated it is esp sad when someone so young dies and leaves behind a family and to happen at Christmas too.

I am thinking of you.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. H


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh how terrible for you and your friends family. My heart breaks for you all. I lost my wonderful brother 2 years ago aged 48 years and that was on christmas eve and just like your friend, my brother left behind a young family too; a wife and 3 gorgeous children and it was just such a shock for everyone so I know exactly how you all must be feeling right now. 

We too had the problem of everywhere being closed for the Christmas holidays and it was so difficult to put all the necessary arrangements in place and to be honest I think we all just went on to auto pilot during that traumatic week!

There are no words I can offer that will help heal the pain in your hearts right now but time really is a great healer and I pray that you all find the strength to cope with the days ahead.

Your friend sounds like she was a very special lady and I am sure in time the wonderful memories you all hold of her will be a great source of inspiration and happiness for you.

Sue xxx


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Carol,

It's an awful loss at any time, but at this time of year when the whole world is apparently "celebrating", it's particularly cruel. I'd add my thoughts for her family, and for yourselves.

We had a phone call yesterday afternoon from old friends in Surrey, to tell us that their 19-year-old daughter committed suicide yesterday morning through an overdose. I simply have no idea how they are feeling.

Dougie.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Carol

Sorry to hear your bad news. It is sometimes just as hard losing a dear friend as it is a family member. I hope 2008 brings you good health and happiness (and sorts out your MH)

Tim


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Carol,
> 
> It's an awful loss at any time, but at this time of year when the whole world is apparently "celebrating", it's particularly cruel. I'd add my thoughts for her family, and for yourselves.
> 
> ...


How awful for you too Dougie it is such a shock isn't it ? we heard a few weeks ago that some old friends of ours had lost their only Son again aged 19 I don't know if you heard about it on the radio with being in Lincs but he was at a univerisity in Maine USA his whole future in front of him.

We hadn't seen his parents in quite a while but I couldn't stop thinking about them and as you say you cannot imagine how they must feel.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> Carol,
> 
> It's an awful loss at any time, but at this time of year when the whole world is apparently "celebrating", it's particularly cruel. I'd add my thoughts for her family, and for yourselves.
> 
> ...


Dougie I too do not know how they must be feeling for such devastating a loss. My heart goes out to them also. 
Briarose just read your post also how awful for your friends and their son so far away from them too. My sympathies go out to them and any others who have suffered a recent loss.


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*My Dear Friend*

Hallo Carol. What more can I add to all that has been said, but my heart and feelings go out to you all and can only say time does help to blunt the hurtful edges, but never the happy memories.

Do hope that 2008 brings a better year in all respects!

Beth and Ray


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > Carol,
> ...


Hi Carol as I say we hadn't seen them in quite a while............but it was a real shock and I just couldn't get it out of my mind how tragic it all was I kept thinking they will never know the joy of a Grandchild etc etc it took me over a week of picking up cards in shops and putting them back down to actually buying and sending a sympathy card, nothing seemed appropriate in the end I bought a plainish one and wrote what I felt,


----------

